# Einstellung Motorschutz...



## AndreK (4 September 2007)

wie stellt ihr eure Motorschutzschalter und Thermorelais ein... Nennstrom oder 5% mehr ...
Wobei die Genauigkeit der Bimetallauslösung jetzt nicht das Thema ist


----------



## edi (4 September 2007)

Motornennstrom.....


----------



## zotos (4 September 2007)

Auf den Nennstrom vom Motor. 
Es sei denn es geht um Stern/Dreieck da gibt es so eine Sonderlösung mit nur einem Motorschutzschalter, die ich dann im Formelbuch nachschlage da das bei mir nur 1 mal in fünf Jahren vorkommt.


----------



## JesperMP (4 September 2007)

Auf Nennstrom.


----------



## TommyG (4 September 2007)

Motornennstrom,

Was Probs machen kann, ist die Umgebungstemepratur. Dfür gibts soweit ich weiß Markierungen am Schalter die 20°C oder 40°C berücksichtigen.

Wenn du die 5% einstellst und der Motor abfackelt, warum, lass ich hier mal bewußt raus, kann der Kunde motzen, und das kann teuer werden.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## nade (4 September 2007)

Also nach Moeller Schaltungsbuch war glaube ich ein 1,1-facher Wert von der Sternschaltung einzustellen. Will mich aber da auch nicht festlegen, da schon etwas länger nichtmehr in Händen gehaltem.


----------



## Basco (10 September 2007)

Motornennstrom ist korrekt...
Eine Ausnahme bilden da spannungsgeregelte Motoren (keine Normmotoren), die müssen auf min. 120% des Nennstroms eingestellt werden, da die Motoren bei ~2/3 der Drehzahl einen bis zu 20% höheren Strom aufnehmen können!

Gruss Sven


----------

